# MMA Gyms in Liverpool



## marc

I got thinking today about the amount of gyms we have in this city, and was wondering if there are any other citys with a lot of good facilites, im guessing manchester will have some good ones? anyways

A few pics of places ive trained and Gyms we have round my neck of the woods

Team Kaobon 

Home to loads of MMA fighters, including UFC fighters Mark Scanlon, Paul sass, and Paul Taylor



















Wolfslair 

Home to loads of UFC fighters, Mike Bisping, Tom Blackledge, Kurt Warburton, Rampage jackson, and Cheick kongo have done some of there past camps at the Lair too.


----------



## marc

Sapphire MMA

Serioulsy impressive gym - located in Huyton Liverpool



















Next Generation Liverpool 

Located in the old 051 nightclub building in Liverpool city centre



















MMA Liverpool / The MMA Academy 

Ran by ex UFC fighter Jason tan and located near liverpool city centre

Unfortunatly there is a serious lack of pictures of the Gym on the MMA academy website but the gym itself has a cage and lots of rolling space


----------



## marc

Tmas / The martial Arts Studio 

Has Gyms in Liverpool and St helens


----------



## ewrayzor

I train at Kaobon and my kids do Thai at both TMAS and Sapphyre - All I find are very good in there own way


----------



## BRUN

where is TMAS in St Helens, i live there and ive never heard of it !?


----------



## ewrayzor

apparently it's in town near the police station! That's what the kids at school told me


----------



## Hutton

i come from newhall and i have a pretty standard and "un-flashy" MMA gym.


----------



## Rodders

liverpool has loads with (by the looks of it) top facilities.

not sure if there any other cities withis quality like this


----------



## TheOutlawConnor

Sapphire MMA is were i train. Amazing gym with good facilities, good teachers, good people and everyone always wants to make each other better!


----------



## marc

Simon Audley is a top class Thai Instructor too


----------



## rabiddog

Dude, i don't get why Liverpool has such sick gyms.

We have some sick ones up here too but Liverpool seems to have some of the best in the country as well and I always wonder why.

It almost makes me want to move to liverpool genuinely and I can't stand the place. I wish all the gyms there would relocate to somewhere else lol even reading or Milton Keynes.

They dont have jack s*** in Milton Keynes mma training wise.

The one thing I do want to say though is most mma gyms have great facilities but cuz I do mma I only do barbell exercises and weighted pull ups/weighted dips and weighted handstand press ups etc.

I do olympic lifts and powerlifts so I find it infuriating training at a gym without deadlift, frontsquat, powerclean etc facilities and yes without a smith machine which I royally hate. I have found my curent mma place has allowances for all of that but I am yet to find an mma place with 6 or mroe stations for 1 person each where the person can choose to deadlift, poweerclean, frontsquat, bench pull up and dip at his own lesiure while 5 or more others do so at their respective stations.

For this reason, I made an olympic gym at home and only use my gym for mma training and thatsa real shame in a way cuz i would like to do my physical and technical training at the same place ideally.

We have erm Braulio Estimas place although thats strictly speaking BJJ (but the best BJJ Ive taken part in), UTC Birmingham, UTC Staffordshire and this other cool place the name of which i forget.

We also have a Mc Dojo for mma called Dtech. Well tis not really a Mcdojo, its just an mma place for the average joe who doesnt want to train competitively or with top of the line facilities. More for the fat kid who just wants to get in shape and defend himself lol.


----------



## marc

Why cant you stand Liverpool - have you been ?

Liverpool has more UFC fighters and professional MMA Fighters than anywhere in the country, most train at Kaobon, but MMA, boxing and well...just plain old fighting has always been popular in Liverpool, there are a lot of top class gyms because there is a lot of demand for them


----------



## rabiddog

Dude, don't get me wrong, I know Liverpool is great for MMA. Thats why I think its unfortunate that I don't like Liverpool.... at least not at the moment.

I have only been to Liverpool once btw. Tbh a lot of my dislike of liverpool comes from the scousers I see on tv but the accent does my head in too.

I don't like things like the fact that government put a massive regeneration project into Liverpool which according to economic tests was a massive waste of money. So I don't like our tax money being spent on there.

I don't like the accent.

The people from there I see on tv generally are not what I like to see to put it nicely.

I don't like that it got that city of culture award when its bid for it was poor compared to other cities.

Basically, I mean no offence to people from there but I don't like it apart from the mma ofc from what I have seen but I will admit my opinion is an ignorant one as my knowledge of Liverpool is limited but most of what I have seen i don't like.

Btw don't take this as me saying i dislike Liverpudlians, thats not it, I just don't like the accent or the city but am sure the people are generally fine.

As for ti having sick mma gyms, hey thats good for liverpool anyway.


----------



## ewrayzor

I wouldn't recommend that you train in liverpool any time soon!


----------



## rabiddog

lol dont worry dude. Its cool, I don't have any plans to.


----------



## cerealkiller

The MMA Academy in liverpool city centre, just by cost co.

classes taught by ufc vet Jason Tan, Former British Thai Champ Peter Davies, Pro Boxing Coach Noel Quarless, Wrestling coach Al Shepherd and more!

The MMA Academy Liverpool - MMA in Liverpool | The MMA Academy Liverpool

View attachment 381


View attachment 382


View attachment 383


----------



## PrideNeverDies

In brum we have

Utcuk .. Paul taylor was here

Braulio estimas gracie barra

Chris rice runs sprawl and brawl

Marc goddard runs elements mma


----------



## stevecollins1988

Liverpools a ****ing epic City mate and this is coming from a through and through southerner. Great MMA gyms, pubs, clubs, shopping, lap dancing bars, football, music scene and generally any other ****ing thing you can think of and to top it off the birds are friendly to say the least! ;-)

Give it a chance mate, you won't regret it.


----------



## DavidGillies

MMA Sparring from MMA Academy Liverpool The MMA Academy Liverpool - MMA in Liverpool | The MMA Academy Liverpool
View attachment 402
View attachment 403
View attachment 404
View attachment 405
View attachment 406


----------

